# Game 4: Raptors @ Nets, Apr. 29th



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Sunday, 7:30PM EST, TSN, TNT


The Raptors have dug themselves a hole but a win in New Jersey on Sunday and they reclaim home court advantage.


----------



## NeoSamurai (Jan 16, 2003)

as close to a must win as you can get (its not a must win since Games 5,6, and 7 would become the must win)...

Bosh needs to have a big game and the team needs to ensure that it forces VC to shoot the jumper at all costs while stopping Kidd from playing in the transition game...


----------



## Slasher (Jul 11, 2003)

This is "Game 7". If they lose this one, the series and the season is done.

This will certainly be an interesting game to see how they come back from the meltdown that was Game 3.


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

Feels like Sunday is too far away...


----------



## TJ Ford (Dec 16, 2006)

A loss tomorrow means the series is ova!


----------



## Smockgirl (Apr 20, 2005)

They'll bounce back. They seem to have a habit of that, at least.


----------



## Who-C (Nov 21, 2005)

They should play a zone and Bosh needs to stop holding the ball for a few seconds, be quick and decisive. This game is ours.


----------



## RC06 (Jan 30, 2007)

Yup, this is a make or break game for the Raps, and I feel that they WILL come out strong and get the win tomorrow. Plus, this game is on TNT so the Raps HAVE to step up their game (being on national TV and all). I still have faith in our Raptors, there's still a lot of basketball to be played. If/when we win tomorrow, I feel that we can also take Game 5 and then it'll be our series to lose.

*Let's Go Raptors!*


----------



## 4BiddenKnight (Jun 23, 2005)

Oh, BTW, are Canadian viewers going to see Chuck and Leo or are they going to see TNT?


----------



## RC06 (Jan 30, 2007)

4BiddenKnight said:


> Oh, BTW, are Canadian viewers going to see Chuck and Leo or are they going to see TNT?


I know it sucks, but we're going to see Chuck & Leo on TSN. Also, according to the schedule, this game will also be on locally on KTXA in the Dallas area as well as on TNT in the rest of the US.


----------



## shookem (Nov 1, 2005)

If the team only knew how much I wanted them to win I'm sure they'd play great.

But I guess I'll have to rely on the fact that they're professionals and will dust them selves off and be prepared this time. I'll assume that Smitch lives up to the sexy COY hype and has a game plan, a counter plan, and counter plan to that. They know what's coming and I don't think Jersey has too many more aces up their selve. We've seen their hand and it's good. The team knows what they need to have to win. 

I want to see Bosh being more demanding tomorrow.

Go Raps!


----------



## ABargnani (Dec 16, 2006)

Must win!! 
Bosh better step up and be aggressive ****. It's the playoffs for crying out loud.


----------



## 4BiddenKnight (Jun 23, 2005)

The Iceman said:


> I know it sucks, but we're going to see Chuck & Leo on TSN. Also, according to the schedule, this game will also be on locally on KTXA in the Dallas area as well as on TNT in the rest of the US.


I wonder why we have to watch the local broadcasters rather than the big stage of TNT and stuff?


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

4BiddenKnight said:


> I wonder why we have to watch the local broadcasters rather than the big stage of TNT and stuff?


$ it all comes down to $


----------



## anniebananerz (Jan 8, 2006)

I have a feeling that the Raptors will bounce back and take this game. I know it's not game 5, 6, or 7, but this is a definite must win. Losing would take the series to 3 and 1, and that's not going to do any good for the team's morale and spirits.

Let's Go Raptors! :yay:


----------



## shookem (Nov 1, 2005)

4BiddenKnight said:


> I wonder why we have to watch the local broadcasters rather than the big stage of TNT and stuff?


Because TNT is not a broadcastor in this country and they aren't plain old over the air TV.

I guess someone could have bought the rights to air their broadcast but they're already paying someone so it wouldn't make sense for them.


----------



## kirk_2003 (Jun 23, 2003)

Im watching the playoffs with the other series and the physicality is nothing like this series. The Raptors especially Bosh, I feel is still feeling it and is performing poorly due to it. We play a finesse game, and it's hurting us when we go out our norm (ie. all the low scoring games and poor shot selection)


----------



## mynetsforlife (Dec 27, 2006)

nets will own today


----------



## TRON (Feb 29, 2004)

Raps will need a miracle tonight. As long as it's a competitive game I'll be happy, cause I know there were a lot of pissed people from game 3 who went out to watch the game on Friday only for it to be over before it even began.

I havent heard of any changes to the starting lineup, but I'll be questioning our coach of the year if we see Joey starting again.


----------



## elsaic15 (May 24, 2006)

bargs is starting. have fun guarding rj. NETS in a blowout tonight. VC gets 30+ again on 50% shooting


----------



## BaLLiStiX17 (Mar 27, 2005)

elsaic15 said:


> bargs is starting. have fun guarding rj. NETS in a blowout tonight. VC gets 30+ again on 50% shooting


Can't wait to see it

Anyways must win game for the Raps, and Bosh better step up big time.


----------



## narrator (Feb 11, 2006)

Redundant observation: biggest game of the year for the Raptors. Very important game for Bosh, too.


----------



## swurv (Feb 26, 2005)

Hope Bargs steps it up and breaks out in a "Wow, no wonder they selected him first overall!" kinda game. Would be nice to see. 

Bosh gotta step up against a relatively weak NJ frontline. Their team defence is better than their individual numbers suggest though, so I think recognizing and countering double teams is whats gonna mean the difference.


----------



## flushingflash (Jan 4, 2006)

ranger-sabres are in OT. raps game might be joined in progress.


----------



## RC06 (Jan 30, 2007)

Damn, not the start we wanted to get off to...

17-9 Nets.

Timeout Toronto.

Lol, you can actually hear the Raptors faithful booing RJ and Vince Carter on TNT at the CAA.


----------



## RC06 (Jan 30, 2007)

Come on, this is just ugly. Can the real Toronto Raptors please stand up?

22-11 Nets.


----------



## crimedog (Jun 3, 2003)

pathetic. i don't care if you can't score, but get a ****ing stop!


----------



## shookem (Nov 1, 2005)

I feel like I'm going to puke.

Bosh hasn't done jack other than walk with the ball (one nice dunk and a couple a FT's). Vince and Kidd are playing great, AP is off his game, again. Bargnani, oh man don't get me started.

I can't tell you how much I want to see that hairy spainard that I know would bail the team out of a lot of this.

The Nets are just running over the Raps right now.


----------



## RC06 (Jan 30, 2007)

We suck so much right now that we can't even make a ****ing layup. Jesus Christ.


----------



## RC06 (Jan 30, 2007)

Wince Carter just made a three. This game is over.

32-15 Nets.


----------



## BaLLiStiX17 (Mar 27, 2005)

Cmon Bosh.............


----------



## osman (Jul 29, 2003)

holy ****..can't get one freaking stop.


----------



## shookem (Nov 1, 2005)

I'll be spending halftime on the bottom of Lake Ontario, if anyone wants to join me I'll be diving in around Ashbridges bay ... wait a sec we just got a stop and Dixon takes a dumb shot.


----------



## flushingflash (Jan 4, 2006)

its over. rpas will make a run but the hill will be to hard to climb. the nets are clicking.


----------



## shookem (Nov 1, 2005)

Calderon to Bosh and one, nice play.


----------



## RC06 (Jan 30, 2007)

STOP SHOOTING MOTHER****ING JUMPERS! HOLY ****!

34-15 Nets.


----------



## Rhubarb (Mar 19, 2005)

Deadset, we are settling for far too many jumpers.

Take the bee-atch to the hole.


----------



## shookem (Nov 1, 2005)

Can I take away Smitch's COY?


----------



## RC06 (Jan 30, 2007)

Wow, another ****ing charge. I'm starting to lose my patience now...

37-18 Nets.


----------



## shookem (Nov 1, 2005)

Well, why to kill my buzz there Raps.

Down by 20 with about eight minutes to go in the second.


----------



## osman (Jul 29, 2003)

lol even their bench players are killing us.


----------



## BaLLiStiX17 (Mar 27, 2005)

**** down 20..


----------



## shookem (Nov 1, 2005)

shookem said:


> Can I take away Smitch's COY?


Mind you nobody can blame him for the most basic of shots and plays not working out.


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

it's over.


----------



## shookem (Nov 1, 2005)

I'm glad we got our homer broadcastors calling this one. I don't want to here what TNT is saying about this team.


----------



## BaLLiStiX17 (Mar 27, 2005)

Dammit finnally Calderon saving us.


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

I call a 10-0 Nets run by the time the Raptors get close to 10-13


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

**** **** ****


----------



## RC06 (Jan 30, 2007)

Here we go, we're only down by 14 now. Hopefully that dunk by Bargnani can spark up the Raptors.


----------



## shookem (Nov 1, 2005)

Bargnani is back.


----------



## RC06 (Jan 30, 2007)

Bargnani with a long jumper!

47-36 Nets.


----------



## BaLLiStiX17 (Mar 27, 2005)

shookem said:


> I'm glad we got our homer broadcastors calling this one. I don't want to here what TNT is saying about this team.


Hahah same


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

lead down to 11


----------



## RC06 (Jan 30, 2007)

****, just when we're starting to heat up, the Nets get back-to-back threes.


----------



## BaLLiStiX17 (Mar 27, 2005)

If we can get it down to like 12 before half I think we'll be alright. 
They'll have to cool down sometime.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

Were playing like crap, and the Nets are playing great d... but there **** *** lucky from three tonight.... it should be a 5-8 point deficit.


----------



## shookem (Nov 1, 2005)

Oh gawd, please don't play that "everybody clap your hands" ****. It's one of the only things that could make this worse.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

God dammit Chucky STFU, were down by 17 and your flipping out.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

Damn get Juan Dixon off the court... he has no concept of D and can't shoot.

Bring back Fred Jones... at least he sat on the bench


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

this is an embarassment. Outstanding effort by the Bets, lets give them credit, but the Raptors suck major *** right now.


----------



## Rhubarb (Mar 19, 2005)

Wow, we are really stinking it out there right now.


----------



## drlove_playa (Feb 11, 2005)

Bosh is playing like a little girl.. god damn.. no one is showing any emotion or playing their hardest.. this is an absolute joke.


----------



## Mr_B (Mar 6, 2004)

^my thoughts exactly


----------



## shookem (Nov 1, 2005)

Mr_B said:


> ^my thoughts exactly












yeah.


----------



## BaLLiStiX17 (Mar 27, 2005)

Lets go raps, still can win this


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

That was a great play to call coming out of the half.

Yes... dpwn by 26.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

BaLLiStiX17 said:


> Lets go raps, still can win this


Even if they play Marcus Williams the rest of the game we still ain't getting close.


----------



## Smockgirl (Apr 20, 2005)

Okkk... I guess it's time to go and do something else.

As much as it pains me, gotta give kudos to the Nets. We're not even in the same league.


----------



## shookem (Nov 1, 2005)

Did anybody else here that?


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

******************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************


----------



## RC06 (Jan 30, 2007)

Okay, that's it. I'm watching Family Guy now. Peace.


----------



## streetballa (Dec 5, 2006)

Yep thats it, now we have absolutely no chance of winning the series.


----------



## sammysamosa (Mar 10, 2003)

Good season fellas...good season...lots of promise for next year...congrats to nets fans.


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

_this post was edited by a mod due to inflammatory behaviour_


----------



## Who-C (Nov 21, 2005)

Wow. Where was the team i watched all season long? Play a freggin zone and spread the floor. This is embarasin man


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

What a horrible game, horrible series, and most importantly, horrible team. The Raptors are the stupidest playoff team playing in the playoffs right now. ****!


----------



## flushingflash (Jan 4, 2006)

trade joey graham.


----------



## RC06 (Jan 30, 2007)

Lol, this is just pure comedy. I'm not pissed anymore, I'm just starting to laugh my *** off at the Raps right now. The score is so ugly that TSN has to take away the scoreboard. LMAO!

:lol:


----------



## NeoSamurai (Jan 16, 2003)

The Iceman said:


> Lol, this is just pure comedy. I'm not pissed anymore, I'm just starting to laugh my *** off at the Raps right now. The score is so ugly that TSN has to take away the scoreboard. LMAO!
> 
> :lol:


yea i was about to say the same thing...


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Two games in a row where we are literally out of the game within the first two or three minutes of play. Very unsettling.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

Well there's only one to cure the horrors that my eyes have seen tonight.

Off to the ballet.


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

DARRICK MARTIN IS IN THE GAME! Thats about the only thing to get excited about at the moment.

The Nets are showing there true colors in these last couple minutes, they got the game won and they are still going for dunks and alley-oops. That's just horrible sportsmanship. Ive lost my respect for the New Jersey Nets franchise.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

flushingflash said:


> trade joey graham.


trade the whole ****ing team.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

Knick_Killer31 said:


> The Nets are showing there true colors in these last couple minutes, they got the game won and they are still going for dunks and alley-oops. That's just horrible sportsmanship. Ive lost my respect for the New Jersey Nets franchise.



They have there scrubs in who are playing with passion. No reason for us to ***** about it.


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

Knick_Killer31 said:


> DARRICK MARTIN IS IN THE GAME! Thats about the only thing to get excited about at the moment.
> 
> The Nets are showing there true colors in these last couple minutes, they got the game won and they are still going for dunks and alley-oops. That's just horrible sportsmanship. Ive lost my respect for the New Jersey Nets franchise.


:uhoh:

if the raptors don't take these games seriously, why should their opponents?


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

The Raptors have been outscored in the first quarter 98-70 in the series...


----------



## NeoSamurai (Jan 16, 2003)

speedythief said:


> The Raptors have been outscored in the first quarter 98-70 in the series...


these starts have been just ridiculous...


----------



## JS03 (Jan 5, 2005)

:|


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

well...at least we're not miami heat fans...


----------



## TJ Ford (Dec 16, 2006)

What happened to those people who WANTED to play NJ in the first round instead of Washington??
And what the heck is Bosh doing? 
This game was... absolutely unwatchable.


----------



## mynetsforlife (Dec 27, 2006)

the sky is blue, the grass is green, and no other obvious things need to be repeated. please and thank you. speedy.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

TJ Ford said:


> What happened to those people who WANTED to play NJ in the first round instead of Washington??
> And what the heck is Bosh doing?
> This game was... absolutely unwatchable.


I don't think there was that many... I certainly wanted to play Washington ahead.


----------



## dtron (Jun 11, 2004)

this is like the first raptors game in years that ive stopped watching after the first quarter, I think the only way I'll end up watching game 5 is if I'm captured by some lunatic who uses some form Nazi Germany torture to force me to watch another raptor playoff game this year.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Bosh again proved he is the softest player on the court. 
By the way, did anyone hear a drunk Bruce Willis swear on live TV?


----------



## Jordan VS WHO!! (Jun 25, 2004)

Raps are done and done. Bosh looks like a dino with his tail between his legs. In a way I am happy, coz now we can let Mitchell go to the bobcats, and hope to land Iavaroni from the Suns.

1 - Mitchell is an idiot for not running more ISO plays for Bosh. If the double comes, he can throw it out to Bargs, Mo Pete or Parker for 3's.

2 - Why is Parker guarding Vince???? Raps need Parker to score at the other end, but he keeps picking up fouls at the defensive end, and just can't get going on offense. They need Mo pete or Joey G to gaurd VC, since the two are not scoring anyway. Coach of the year my ***. He's a good disciplinarian coach, but a downright horrible X's and O's coach. Frank is tottaly outcoaching Sam, and that's saying something.

3 - Raps need to get physical (and by that I mean they need to play borderline dirty ala Riley's Heat).

I mean, if anything Raps should know better than anyone that Vince will not attack if he gets smacked twice in a row. Raps have witnessed this first hand for years when Vince was in Toronto. Two smacks in the first quarter by Humphries is all it would take. Then all you have is a jump shooting vince carter. If Vince keeps attacking the hoop, Raps have zero chance of winning another game.


----------



## Mr_B (Mar 6, 2004)

I wouldn't blame bosh completely chalk this up as experience this reminds me of Vince 1st playoff series vs New york when we coulden't figure out what was wrong with him(maybe he wasn't trying) and we got swept same situation here


----------



## 4BiddenKnight (Jun 23, 2005)

Budweiser_Boy said:


> What a horrible game, horrible series, and most importantly, horrible team. The Raptors are the stupidest playoff team playing in the playoffs right now. ****!


Relax man........ I thought that making the playoffs for the Raptors was already a big enough accomplishment.


----------



## firstrounder (Oct 31, 2004)

Its not just the losses. I can take losing a series. 

But we are getting absolutely HUMILIATED. If the Nets wanted to, they could have beat us by 50 tonight.

The last 2 games are probably the most lopsided playoff games I've ever seen. Granted I havent seen a lot, but sheesh...


----------



## anniebananerz (Jan 8, 2006)

All I can say is that I am actually _happy_ that I missed the game. :S


----------



## RX (May 24, 2006)

Just got home from the game...all I can say is humiliating, such a disappointment, especially since there were a lot of Raptors fans in the arena...series is done...hopefully they can save some face at home on Tuesday, but the rate this is going, I won't be holding my breath for a turnaround.


----------



## Air Fly (Apr 19, 2005)

I didn't know Leo loves Dick.


----------



## narrator (Feb 11, 2006)

This game made me sick.


----------



## Zoltan (May 24, 2006)

on the bright side how ever did anyone expect this team to win 47 games, yeah 2nd round would of been nice(i cant see us winning next 3) but this team won 27 games last season to do what they did this season was awesome. and i bet you the raptors well win 50 games+ going in to next season contending with NJ for the atlantic title


----------



## Astral (Apr 23, 2007)

Zoltan said:


> on the bright side how ever did anyone expect this team to win 47 games, yeah 2nd round would of been nice(i cant see us winning next 3) but this team won 27 games last season to do what they did this season was awesome. and i bet you the raptors well win 50 games+ going in to next season contending with NJ for the atlantic title


Aye. TOR is an up and coming team, and once they get the hang of what they can do, they'll be a great team for years to come. With an excellent GM like JC and the roster loaded with young talent, you guys shouldn't hang your heads.

Actually, most of the NJ fans are still scared of playing the Raptors, even with a 3-1 lead. Just a heads up - it's not over until the fat lady sings.


----------



## anniebananerz (Jan 8, 2006)

According to Doug Smith of the Toronto Star...



> But if both Miami and Orlando get swept, Toronto gets a usual 7 p.m. tip and the big boys of TNT will do the game.


TNT's broadcasting game 5 of the Raptors-Nets series. Maybe this will provide some motivation for the Raptors to play well and win. After all, nobody wants to be annihilated and humiliated on national TV the way we've been the last two games.


----------



## chocolove (Apr 4, 2006)

I didnt watch this game but it seems that Bosh was uber weak again, what the hell is up with him.


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

chocolove said:


> I didnt watch this game but it seems that Bosh was uber weak again, what the hell is up with him.


We did a good defense on Bosh by Jason Collins, and Mikki Moore.

Also, our guards helped to guard Bosh by Stealing his ball,

and do not let the ball passed to his hands.

We can let Ford, Calderon, and Parker shoot as happy as they want.


----------



## ballocks (May 15, 2003)

ouch. two things:

1) imo, anybody who is raising the names of _individual players_ is seriously missing the point. there is a reason why our depth looks harmless and the nets are looking not only deeper, but better 1 through 12: this is a matter of basketball *systems* and, quite frankly, the series has hardly begun yet because our team has taken a bizarre angle on its play. in other words, ol' sammy and his guys in suits have really struggled to get a handle on things: offensively, this is not about starting andrea to stretch the defense, this is not about iso'ing chris in the post or on the perimeter so he can move the ball out of double-teams; defensively, this is not about mixing in a box-and-1 to give the team more than one body/level on vince, this is not about flashing a second man on the ball to get new jersey out of their comfort zone, this is not about dropping four (often five) guys in transition d to slow jason kidd on the break. 

rather, this is *systems*. in the same way that you don't set a screen on a player in zone defense, the raptors look like a team who don't really know what they're doing. the "basketball iq" we've heard so much about this season is obviously lacking, and nowhere more so than from the bench.

make no mistake, this series is far from over. i don't know why some people assume that the blowouts in jersey are worth more than just two games. they're not. it's still only 3-1, not 4. and, imo, the raptors are just a couple of adjustments away from making this a series- it's just too bad that it took them until they had their backs up against the wall to make them. here's my suggestion: the raptors should mirror the nets' team defense and congest, congest, congest. if new jersey wants to bomb threes from there, let 'em let 'em fly- it's not like they're not finding open shots already. they can swing the ball 'til the cows come home that way- as long as they're not flashing open cutters to the ball in the paint, at the elbows, i'm cool with it. forget pressuring the ball, they're clearly expecting that; make the nets _make plays_. put differently, don't show your hand on defense, don't make the first move.

our offensive troubles are almost irrelevant, imo. it's a lot harder to score when you're taking the ball out of bounds on every possession, and we've seen that. i'd say it begins with team defense and we've been getting schooled by the teacher to this point. pack it in, sam, throw them for a _real_ loop. if it manages to confuse them (new jersey) even a little bit, this nets team is bound to let you back in the game. they're not the kings of adjustment, either, they just happen to have started off on the right foot and we have yet to fight back at all.

2) i'm not entirely satisfied with the leadership on this team. now that we're down 3-1, all our players seem to be saying the right thing... before they contradict themselves: "we have to take it one game at a time, we can't worry about game six before we play game five... and if we win game 5, then find a way to come back here and take game 6, we'll have a game 7 at home in front of our electric fans-" like, stop!  i thought we were going to worry about those games when they come?! if you're going to take it one game at a time, take it *one game at a time*! it's symptomatic of a team that lacks some form of leadership- there's enough so that they know what to say publicly, even that they know what to say to themselves privately, but not enough for them to truly _believe it_ (which is most important). someone's got to take control in that locker room and get through to these guys: don't even think about game 6. don't even. one game at a time means just that- one game at a time. be a professional, let the fans and media talk about the series and how it could yet evolve. but don't fall into the same trap yourselves. square your individual and team focus on game five. once you manage to do that, you might find you'll no longer have to say that you _are_ doing it in order to convince yourselves.

---

a long way to go. stay positive. there really is a long way to go. 

peace


----------



## RC06 (Jan 30, 2007)

anniebananerz said:


> According to Doug Smith of the Toronto Star...
> 
> 
> 
> TNT's broadcasting game 5 of the Raptors-Nets series. Maybe this will provide some motivation for the Raptors to play well and win. After all, nobody wants to be annihilated and humiliated on national TV the way we've been the last two games.


Please no, I don't want the Raps to be embarrassed again on national TV tomorrow night.


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

well, it can't be worse than Dallas and Miami.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/zDaKAQLexVE"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/zDaKAQLexVE" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>


----------



## lucky777s (Nov 13, 2003)

Ballocks, you are wrong in saying our offense is not the problem. Its the entire problem.

We are an offensive team and have only cracked 90 once in 4 games, and barely in that one. The Nets didn't do anything special statistically in this blowout. They shot the 3 ball very well which is why they scored 102 instead of 92. But 92 would have been more than enough against our Raps. We couldnt' score and we win by outscoring people.

Did Sam get outcoached? Part of me says yes, but I can't be firm about it because he had ZERO production from the the wing players outside Parker and that was already showing late in the season with slumps for MoP and Dixon. And even Bosh sucked.

Our identity is scoring. Our confidence comes from scoring. The Raps look beaten and demoralized last night.

TJ continues to disappoint. Takes more shots than any Raptor, doesnt' get anyone else going and leads us to stinky 1st Quarters. Can't make layups, turns the ball over, and is a liability on defense. Calderon is even looking bad in spots but at least he is bringing the energy and trying to involve others. He got Bosh 2 easy buckets that could have got him going if it came before we were down 20. Calderon is more of a facilitator and needs to play with quality teammates to be effective. Because Dix and MoP and Graham were useless all series Jose tried to do too much and had more TOs than usual. TJ has been turning the ball over all year and just continued that.

The series isn't over but there are NO signs that the Raps can comeback. We look bad in every aspect of the game and at every position. Impossible to lay the blame on any 1 or 2 Raptors.

Our system is too static on O and is easy to control by a good defensive team that zeroes in on us. But you can't adjust that in the playoffs. That's for next year.


----------



## TJ Ford (Dec 16, 2006)

Wow. Bruce Willis was clearly drunk there.
And yea, our offence IS very static. Not too much movement in the playoffs so far. We don't make the NJ defence work that hard.


----------



## TRON (Feb 29, 2004)

> Raps will need a miracle tonight. As long as it's a competitive game I'll be happy, cause I know there were a lot of pissed people from game 3 who went out to watch the game on Friday only for it to be over before it even began.


Damn it, what an embarassing performance......I kinda felt bad for the players when they were down by 30, it's like they got their manhood steped on


----------



## TRON (Feb 29, 2004)

> Originally posted by *Lucky 777's*
> 
> Our identity is scoring. Our confidence comes from scoring. The Raps look beaten and demoralized last night.


demoralized, that's the perfect word to describe how the Raps probably feel after they got absolutely whopped


----------



## TRON (Feb 29, 2004)

and I'd have to agree, our offense is absolutetly the problem....now were're not gonna win any points for our defensive prowess, but scoring in the 80's in not how this team wins.

- another poor shooting night..shooting under 40FG% for most of the night
- 22 turnovers only 19 assists
- another slow start, players look passive and confused


----------



## ColinBeehler (Oct 14, 2003)

Not sure if anyone mentioned this.. but the one positive we can take from this is how furious Colangelo looked in the stands... Maybe it'll be an exciting offseason.


----------



## John (Jun 9, 2002)

It will depends on how the refs call the game in game 5. If they allow fair physical plays, Nets will win easily. But if they start calling fouls on the push and the grabs, Raps will have a chance in game 5. But no way the refs will call the same in game 6 if they call cheap fouls in game 5. So it is either Nets in 5 or Nets in 6. I say 5 as Carter is going to attack the basket.


----------

